# Tournesol 17" avec clavier + souris bluetooth ...



## forceobskur (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Heureux possesseur d'un merveilleux iMac Tournesol 17" G4 1Go, 2Go de ram, dd 500Go le tout propulsé avec Léo mis à jour

J'ai également un clavier et une souris sans fils (bluetooth) avec un adaptateur usb/bluetooth pas tout jeune qu'on ma donné.

Mon souci: à chaque retour de veille le clavier et la souris sont déconnectées 

L'achat d'un bluetooth 2.1 + erd peut résoudre ce problème? Une autre solution?

Merci


----------



## Tiki10 (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas de réponse à te donner mais je voulais juste dire : VEINARD !!! 


Tiki


----------



## forceobskur (19 Octobre 2012)

VEINARD...je sais, je le sais d'autant que je l'ai acheté pas cher...2 jours avant la mort de Steve


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

Le dongle BT qui marchait bien sur Mac dans le temps, c'était le Dlink DBT-120. J'en avais un sur mon Titanium.

A essayer.


----------



## forceobskur (22 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Le dongle BT qui marchait bien sur Mac dans le temps, c'était le Dlink DBT-120. J'en avais un sur mon Titanium.
> 
> A essayer.



Pas de soucis au niveau de la sortie de veille?
j'ai trouvé un DBT-122 , il faut flasher avec le firmware apple de ce que j'ai lu


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

forceobskur a dit:


> Pas de soucis au niveau de la sortie de veille?
> j'ai trouvé un DBT-122 , il faut flasher avec le firmware apple de ce que j'ai lu



Ca fait un bail, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir eu le moindre soucis avec ce dongle. Par contre je l'utilisais avec un téléphone BT pour surfer en GPRS.


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

J'en veux un!


----------



## forceobskur (9 Novembre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> J'en veux un!



Je veux bien te l'échanger contre ton imac 27"


----------



## chacha95 (9 Novembre 2012)

forceobskur a dit:


> Je veux bien te l'échanger contre ton imac 27"


lol Figure-toi que j'ai le même problème que toi en sortie de veille avec ma souris BT...


----------

